# No internet access under linux emulation



## grodzix (Mar 13, 2010)

I have kinda weird issue. Using linux apps (firefox, unreal tournament 2004, enemy territory) I cannot connect to internet anymore. Just as if linux applications were being blocked somehow. Otherwise they are working just fine. I don't know what I've done but it was working before.

I've got i386 7.2-RELEASE-p4 with GENERIC kernel. compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16 and I'm using linux_base-f10-10_2. Connected through nfe driver.

ps. Just realised that Skype is working fine


----------

